# For Christmas



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

New release from my Penola Toy Factory for Christmas 2018.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you’ve been busy John . There’s going to be some lucky recipients


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent! I love that wine serving tray, and the coaster retainer idea is slick.
That might work for other stackable items like playing cards, poker chips. pocket books, etc.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice

Glad to see you're staying busy!!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Mighty nice, John.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

All are very nice. The coaster should read, "The drinks are *in* me."


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone's been busy at the Penola Toy Factory. John, that first piece looks like it would take a long time to glue up.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! That's a good day's work, right there. :wink:

Haha! It would take me two month to do all of that.

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Dry well executed. Assume the carvings were on a CNC


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work John. "Factory " is well named. Would take me a year to do all that!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fantastic stuff, John. I want to borrow (steal) a lot of your ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Dry well executed. Assume the carvings were on a CNC


Actually, it was done with the laser. Same thing, different tool head.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------

